

Charlie Brooker - davidk0101
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP6L5S14ygY

======
mopoke
Brooker?

~~~
davidk0101
Yup. Fixed.

~~~
mopoke
Guy's a genius. I still miss TvGoHome.

